# Klein 2000 not so heavy duty (?)



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

my d2000-48 ***** that i've only been using for maybe two years already have dings and chips on the cutting edge, WTF? i only use it to cut BX and soft steel like greenfield. same for my D2000-9NE pliers

i've only recently started using 2000 series tools and it seems like my D213-9NE pliers and 248-8 ***** were out lasting my 2000 series.:001_huh:



...and this is me from today


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Take them back where you bought them, that is a bad hardening job. 

I've been using the 2000 series linemans and ***** since they came out. 

I have one pair of ***** I only use for nail pulling and cutting and the jaws are still fine after years of cutting steel.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Take them back where you bought them, that is a bad hardening job.
> 
> I've been using the 2000 series linemans and ***** since they came out.
> 
> I have one pair of ***** I only use for nail pulling and cutting and the jaws are still fine after years of cutting steel.


Mine suddenly have a hole in them....:whistling2: Should I take them back?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Switched said:


> Mine suddenly have a hole in them....:whistling2: Should I take them back?


No, just use them as a stripper for #6.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

RePhase277 said:


> No, just use them as a stripper for #6.


I can also crimp with them now!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Mine suddenly have a hole in them....:whistling2: Should I take them back?


Is it an arc hole?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Is it an arc hole?


Brand new linesman pliers and a brand new Fluke NCV.... Fluke failed big time! Second one that doesn't seem to work right in a month.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Brand new linesman pliers and a brand new Fluke NCV.... Fluke failed big time! Second one that doesn't seem to work right in a month.


I've got a cheapie not sure the brand but it works great.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I can tell you from experience I was buying the blue handled Klein ***** for YEARS until Knipex started showing up in the supply houses. I switched to Knipex and haven't looked back. These things stay sharper longer than any Kleins I had. They seem to snap through anything your cutting a lot better than the spongy feeling I used to get when cutting with Kleins.


----------



## woofterelectric (Feb 25, 2017)

Knipex all the way! whatever klein products we had they all swapped over to Knipex, there channel locks are by far the best on the market

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

woofterelectric said:


> Knipex all the way! whatever klein products we had they all swapped over to Knipex, there channel locks are by far the best on the market
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


First off, welcome aboard!

Knipex channel locks are good if you like the thin head design.

When putting a lot of torque on something you can crack that thin jaw right off and punch a wall, as I have done it twice with their 10" size.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I bought a pair of D2000-48 at the supply house today at Graybar.
I then saw a pair in Home Depot that looked the same but were D2000-48 SEN
Does anyone know the difference?


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

3DDesign said:


> I bought a pair of D2000-48 at the supply house today at Graybar.
> I then saw a pair in Home Depot that looked the same but were D2000-48 SEN
> Does anyone know the difference?


just tries looking it up and i cant find the SEN one.

but if it makes a difference, the one i have in the picture with the chipped cutting edge is a D2000-48 that was purchased online, not HD.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

3DDesign said:


> I bought a pair of D2000-48 at the supply house today at Graybar.
> I then saw a pair in Home Depot that looked the same but were D2000-48 SEN
> Does anyone know the difference?


I think that a lot of manufacturers are beginning to give different heavy buyers individual numbers, so we can't scan and cross reference with Amazon...


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Switched said:


> I think that a lot of manufacturers are beginning to give different heavy buyers individual numbers, so we can't scan and cross reference with Amazon...


i think he's right. went onto homedepot's site to look at them. the ***** still only say D2000-48, just the packaging says SEN


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Switched said:


> Brand new linesman pliers and a brand new Fluke NCV.... Fluke failed big time! Second one that doesn't seem to work right in a month.


Live-dead-live every time and you'll never have that happen again.

Rub the NCV on your hair to check it. It takes two seconds.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Big John said:


> Live-dead-live every time and you'll never have that happen again.
> 
> Rub the NCV on your hair to check it. It takes two seconds.


I had been using it for about 15 minutes... It is faulty. I took out a cheap HD unit and it worked better. Totally disappointed in the unit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

3DDesign said:


> I bought a pair of D2000-48 at the supply house today at Graybar.
> I then saw a pair in Home Depot that looked the same but were D2000-48 SEN
> Does anyone know the difference?


I believe I read the 'SEN' pliers are made in the USA.


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

The SEN on the package just means there is a sensor strip in the packaging for inventory control. Sets off the alarm at the door in case you "forget" to pay :001_unsure:


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

3DDesign said:


> I bought a pair of D2000-48 at the supply house today at Graybar.
> I then saw a pair in Home Depot that looked the same but were D2000-48 SEN
> Does anyone know the difference?


I contacted Klien Tools. SEN stands for sensor in the packaging for theft detection. It's the same plier.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Rob-Bryant said:


> The SEN on the package just means there is a sensor strip in the packaging for inventory control. Sets off the alarm at the door in case you "forget" to pay :001_unsure:


Thanks, you are correct.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Big John said:


> Live-dead-live every time and you'll never have that happen again.
> 
> Rub the NCV on your hair to check it. It takes two seconds.



Throw the sniffers in the trash where they belong and you don't get holes in your pliers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jhellwig said:


> Throw the sniffers in the trash where they belong and you don't get holes in your pliers.


It's a quick way to double check as long as you know it's working.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't get why so many people hate the glowsticks? I can't remember ever getting shocked or blowing any holes in any of my tools because of a glowstick. I use one regularly too.

It makes me wonder if some folks truly understand the proper functions of their tools as well as their limitations?

Do not use it on Romex that has gotten wet.
Do not use it on thick jacketed SO cord.
Do not use it on shielded or armored cables.

Do understand you will get false positives from ghost voltage when it is surrounded by other live wires. I do not expect to use a glowstick on a supposedly dead wire in a conduit packed full of live 480v wiring.

Do test it before and after you use it.

I have had no problems using mine for the last 13 years when following those simple guidelines.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cow said:


> I don't get why so many people hate the glowsticks? I can't remember ever getting shocked or blowing any holes in any of my tools because of a glowstick. I use one regularly too.
> 
> It makes me wonder if some folks truly understand the proper functions of their tools as well as their limitations?
> 
> ...



I have a couple cheapies that have worked well for years now, a Greenlee that just died, and a Klein that is way too sensitive.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I really like the Santronics glow stick (NCVT). It has no switch to bother with. Lasts a long time and is not very expensive. These are the original NCVT. I have had really good service from these testers.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have a couple cheapies that have worked well for years now, a Greenlee that just died, and a Klein that is way too sensitive.


I've only used Fluke. Maybe everyone has been using cheapies???


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cow said:


> I've only used Fluke. Maybe everyone has been using cheapies???


I love the cheapies, they have never not worked.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I love the cheapies, they have never not worked.


They are some things I'll go cheap on, metering and test equipment isn't one of those categories for me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cow said:


> They are some things I'll go cheap on, metering and test equipment isn't one of those categories for me.


I agree with that 99.5% of the time.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Jhellwig said:


> Throw the sniffers in the trash where they belong and you don't get holes in your pliers.


 Operator error is just as dangerous with a multimeter, there's nothing inherently unsafe about an NCV when used properly. 

If I trust an NCV before grounding down a transmission line, then I can trust it to work on a dishwasher circuit.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

varmit said:


> I really like the Santronics glow stick (NCVT). It has no switch to bother with. Lasts a long time and is not very expensive. These are the original NCVT. I have had really good service from these testers.


I prefer the Santronics for most things, I have the most confidence in it for safety purposes. If you haven't tried this type, some of the younger guys may not have tried it, try it and see, you might agree when you see how dead simple it is to use. Doesn't automatically or accidentally turn itself off, no button to push, just touch and test.


----------

